# Low tide trout!



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Tides were about 2ft low today but the trout were still in our honey hole!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

*One more*


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice. Is that a clouser you used?


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes sir a pink and chartruce! Do you ever do any rainbow trout fishing on the Guad?


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

excellent!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Mason m said:


> Yes sir a pink and chartruce! Do you ever do any rainbow trout fishing on the Guad?


Yes, hope to go this week. It is about a 40 minute drive from my house.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

flyfishingmike said:


> Yes, hope to go this week. It is about a 40 minute drive from my house.


Awesome we need to get together and go sometimes!


----------



## Ramon264 (Feb 25, 2012)

wheredid you get them specs?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

